# what is there for singlespeed roadbikes?



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

i've been throwin around the idea of selling my lemond road bike and getting a singlespeed road bike. i have an ss/fixed monocog but i really like the feel of drop bars and drops look ridiculous on the moncog. if i sell it, the bike new was 600, so i have no idea here but i guessing i could sell it for $200, but i'm probably wrong.

any way what's out there? since i'm not for sure i want to do it, price doesn't matter.

edit: all the singlespeed conversion banner ads got to me. i want to know what the difference between the different priced ones are, like how does each set up work. i still want to see the singlespeed road bikes because they're bad ass


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Funny, I just spent a lot of time reasearching the same thing.


On my list:

Salsa Casseroll (my first choice if were pulling the trigger)
Kona Paddy Wagon
Van Dessel Country Road Bob
Raleigh One Way
Surly Steamroller
Bianchi San Jose SS
Specialized Tricross Single

I know I missed some.....


Also, find an old frame with horizontal dropouts and make a cheap SS (my old Schwinn 80's World Sport is getting extremely tempting)


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

*funny you say that*

I took Sarah's oooold Trek 820 frame, a GT rigid fork, and misc parts, even a midge bar for her, to make her a SS road bike, but it will be a 26" mtb wheeled road bike.

ENO's of course, and full of spicy fun.

Sneak pic on the newly powdercoated fork.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

*Road Bike Review dot com*

Road Bike Review Single Speed/Fixed Forum

--Sparty


----------



## AndrewQ (Aug 4, 2006)

My commuter is a Salsa Caseroll, and I think its a great bike for the $. I've got gears on mine right now, but it can be SS'd. And you can run full fenders and 32c tires with the fenders, if that's important to you. And it rides like you'd expect a steel frame to ride. There are not enough practical road bikes made these days. Thanks, Salsa.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2006)

88 rex said:


> Funny, I just spent a lot of time reasearching the same thing.
> 
> On my list:
> 
> ...


I have a old Schwinn Paramount that converted to SS. I have a total of 4.00 it the bike. I got a flat and had to buy a tube.


----------



## knuckledragger (Jan 16, 2008)

Add On One Pompino and IRO Rob Roy to the mix...with an ENO of course.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I think your best bet is 80's Metal! Steel that is. 
I don't know the vintage of my commuter, but the price was right, read free, and it rides like a Cadillac.









There are tons of 80's Japanese bikes such as Univega, Panasonic, Centurion, etc., that have been put out to pasture so to speak and can be had for next to nothing at tag sales. Most have semi-horizontal dropouts so singlespeed conversion is a snap.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Have been very happy with my Brass knuckle frame.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

My favourite road bike is a Pompino - I've got 2 of them. They are really versatile. I've used mine for sportifs, trail riding, and even bashed it over a mtb course. The cheap price is a bonus because the frame gives nothing away in ride or handling. A Ti version is rumoured.
For something different take a look at the Singular Peregrine (scroll down a bit). This firm's bikes have a really outstanding ride. My Swift SS is much better than 2 other 29ers I have owned, so I have great expectations for the Peregrine. I may buy one and see if it's better than my Pompino.


----------



## RetroS (Oct 17, 2006)

Lots to choose from, once you start looking, just about everybody makes one. 
Here's my '05 Specializedd Langster in full commuter dress. Lemonds are good riding road bikes, not sure I would change it to a SS.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

knuckledragger said:


> Add On One Pompino and IRO Rob Roy to the mix...with an ENO of course.


Neither of these bikes would need an eccentric ENO. They both have horizontal track ends. If you want to build with non-eccentric ENO, go for it.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

RetroS said:


> Lots to choose from, once you start looking, just about everybody makes one.
> Here's my '05 Specializedd Langster in full commuter dress. Lemonds are good riding road bikes, not sure I would change it to a SS.


Do I spy Onza HO pedals?

--Sparty


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Lemond Fillmore is another.


----------



## RetroS (Oct 17, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Do I spy Onza HO pedals?
> 
> --Sparty


Nope. Just Crank Bros, candie SLs. I was slow to switch to a MTB pedal on a road bike, but the recessed cleat of MTB shoes makes it so much easier.


----------



## RetroS (Oct 17, 2006)

G-reg said:


> Lemond Fillmore is another.


Was a good bike until they got rid of the OX tube set.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is my SS Paramount.

It rides great adn I have almost nothing in it. If you can find a frame with semi-horizontal dropouts you will set.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a redline 925 that I love...steel is the deal


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

*Bianchi San Jose*

Here is my old San Jose...good riding bike for cheap!

B


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Surly CrossCheck; give it some cross tirs and it likes the dirt too.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Nater said:


> Neither of these bikes would need an eccentric ENO. They both have horizontal track ends. If you want to build with non-eccentric ENO, go for it.


I'm pretty sure he meant using a WI freewheel.

I like the IRO bikes for bang for the buck. San Jose is a good all rounder, and the Langster is probably more road oriented.


----------



## knuckledragger (Jan 16, 2008)

Nater said:


> Neither of these bikes would need an eccentric ENO. They both have horizontal track ends. If you want to build with non-eccentric ENO, go for it.


I am more than familiar with the horizontal track ends on these bikes. I was speaking of the well known ENO SS frewheel...don't leave home without it.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

If 'twere me, I'd go with the Bianchi San Jose as the best bang for a buck, or else build up a Surly CC as a SS.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I'd just have a wheel set built up with the White Industries eccentric hub and call it good. This is what I did on my Lemond and it works awesome. 

Plus, if you ever want to go back to muliple gears you can.


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

CB2 said:


> There are tons of 80's Japanese bikes such as Univega, Panasonic, Centurion, etc., that have been put out to pasture so to speak and can be had for next to nothing at tag sales. Most have semi-horizontal dropouts so singlespeed conversion is a snap.


Yep, lots of suitable funky older frames out there for next to nothing. I think I paid 25 bucks or so for this one. It's aluminum so I needed to find a 126mm rear hub for it, which I did at Harris Cyclery.


----------



## J . (May 28, 2006)

I spend most of my cycling time these days on a Surly Cross Check SS, very nice for a lot of different things: city/off-road, winter/summer, rain or shine. Want to fit in mudguards and rack? No problemo. It's my comfortable all-around-bike.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*ss road bikes*

Just a few in the quiver.


----------



## mazdaspeed (Mar 13, 2008)

Converting an old 10 speed to a singlespeed is about as easy as getting a BMX freewheel, resizing the chain, and stripping off the old derailers 

Of course parts can add up, and if you plan on updating anything, my best advice would be to make sure you get a bike that uses standard sized parts, for example NOT cottered cranks, and no oddly sized head tubes and so on.


----------



## lumplump (Mar 19, 2008)

new to the SS thing (loving it) now ready to convert an 80s schwinn voyageur w/columbus tubing (used to be my dads) should I keep the biopace chainring?


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here you go.*



Cptn. Sense Of Direction said:


> i've been throwin around the idea of selling my lemond road bike and getting a singlespeed road bike. i have an ss/fixed monocog but i really like the feel of drop bars and drops look ridiculous on the moncog. if i sell it, the bike new was 600, so i have no idea here but i guessing i could sell it for $200, but i'm probably wrong.
> 
> any way what's out there? since i'm not for sure i want to do it, price doesn't matter.
> 
> edit: all the singlespeed conversion banner ads got to me. i want to know what the difference between the different priced ones are, like how does each set up work. i still want to see the singlespeed road bikes because they're bad ass


Have been hearing good things about this over on the RBR.com fixed/ss forum.

http://www.masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_fixed.php

For the price and how it comes spec'ed, frame quality, finish and just good looks, I think it is the best value out there right now. I think it will even give IRO a run for its money.

Brian


----------



## Atomic300 (Feb 9, 2004)

I am looking too and became aware the day of another masi the speciale commuter. I guess it has the forward dropouts,that people complained the san jose did not have. I read that comment on a blogsite for masi. Also what does a eno hub do for you. I am not a ss expert so just asking.


----------



## Cptn. Sense Of Direction (Mar 10, 2008)

the monocog i'm riding now is getting small for me so i'm going to try and pick up an old road bike. probably do a fixed/ss configuration on it. ss so i can use it for single tracks on occasion.

so...garage sales, here i come!


----------



## mtbdee (Jan 31, 2005)

Another vote for the Il Pompino, it's a great bike! Mine's rolling along in fixed mode for now. I may need to go back to SS mode for CX season as I'm without a geared road bike these days. Of course if I find the right deal on a crosscheck between now and then that all may change...


----------



## pitbull (Jul 5, 2005)

*I love my Bianchi Roger, but I need to sell it and get the next size up.*


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

pitbull said:


> I love my Bianchi Roger, but I need to sell it and get the next size up.


good luck finding one in any size. it was a one year wonder and they are seldom on ebay, craigslist, or the forum classifieds.

im still kicking myself for not getting one when they were on closeout. they were stoopid cheap to e.p.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*canadian cyclist classified section for Bianchi roger*

I did see an ad for bianchi "roger" in the canadian cyclist classifed section, under other bikes 55cm all stock bianchi roger.www.canadiancyclist.ca
VernDog


monogod said:


> good luck finding one in any size. it was a one year wonder and they are seldom on ebay, craigslist, or the forum classifieds.
> 
> im still kicking myself for not getting one when they were on closeout. they were stoopid cheap to e.p.


----------



## JIMBOLAYA (Jun 13, 2007)

Check out the bianchi pista. Craigslist usually has some for sale for about $500.
Also consider the Soma Rush.


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

lumplump said:


> new to the SS thing (loving it) now ready to convert an 80s schwinn voyageur w/columbus tubing (used to be my dads) should I keep the biopace chainring?


Although Biopace rings had some merit in their day, the slightly parabolic shape wont work for singlespeed as it will create overly tight/overly loose conditions as it spins around. I suppose it might work if you used a spring loaded tensioner, but Im guessing that frame has horizontal dropouts.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

dirtydownhill said:


> Although Biopace rings had some merit in their day, the slightly parabolic shape wont work for singlespeed as it will create overly tight/overly loose conditions as it spins around. I suppose it might work if you used a spring loaded tensioner, but Im guessing that frame has horizontal dropouts.


Not true, think about it again :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtydownhill (Aug 11, 2006)

G-reg said:


> Not true, think about it again :thumbsup:


I was just trying to help. What did I get wrong? As I recall Biopace made some chainrings that were NOT eggshaped, is that what you are talking about? OK my final offer, perhaps you could argue that when the protruded side is up, the opposing side will have a shorter radius, keeping the tension the same, however when the protruded side is forward it will overtension the chain.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

dirtydownhill said:


> I was just trying to help. What did I get wrong? As I recall Biopace made some chainrings that were NOT eggshaped, is that what you are talking about? OK my final offer, perhaps you could argue that when the protruded side is up, the opposing side will have a shorter radius, keeping the tension the same, however when the protruded side is forward it will overtension the chain.


Not true, sorry. As the bulge goes forward, the top and bottom get skinnier, so the chain tension stays _nearly_ the same. I still have an old set of Biopace, and I tried it, it works! :thumbsup:

_edit_: semantics - it still worked


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Not true, sorry. As the bulge goes forward, the top and bottom get skinnier, so the chain tension stays the same. I still have an old set of Biopace, and I tried it, it works! :thumbsup:


Yes, the difference is minimal, but it still exists

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/biopace.html
Biopace and Fixed Gear

People are often astonished to learn that I ride Biopace chainrings on fixed-gear bikes. They imagine that there will be tremendous changes in chain tension as the chainring rotates. In practice, this is not the case. A 42 tooth chainring will generally engage 21 teeth against 21 chain rollers, regardless of its shape.

There is a slight variation in tension resulting from the varying angle between the two straight runs of chain as the axis of the chainring rotates, but this has not generally been of a sufficient magnitude to cause any problem in practice for me.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Back2Kill (Nov 18, 2005)

My commuter.

2008 Specialized Langster Boston 58cm. Added bars, seat, pedals, cage, taillight and computer. Very fast and comfortable.


----------



## den9 (May 25, 2006)

iro
cannondale capo
bianchi pista


----------



## SunValley SS (Feb 1, 2007)

check out the single speeds my Masi. They are very cool and if I remember correctly relatively inexpensive. I converted my Surly Xcheck into a single speed commuter this year and love it.

http://www.masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_commuter.php


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

i just picked up a bike to ride to work cause my dh rig sucked pedaling 20 miles 

best investment i've made in a long time.


----------



## I Drink Blatz (Aug 24, 2005)

And Another http://www.irofixedgear.com


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

Bikes Direct sell the Motobecane Messenger quite cheap for $350, but quality is what you can expect for the amount of money. My new favourite budget contender would be the Schwinn Madison










Retails for $570, but looks way more expensive and I'm a sucker for retro styling. Cycling News did a review of the 2007 model here. I really want one, but they're so overpriced here in Germany.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Schmucker said:


> Yes, the difference is minimal, but it still exists
> 
> http://www.sheldonbrown.com/biopace.html
> Biopace and Fixed Gear
> ...


I Ride an Oval-Tech (original, converted to SS) on my Trek Elance. No issues so far, lot's of nay sayers.


----------



## jetpropel (Aug 19, 2007)

my newly purchased surly steamroller...



























i am quite the dale fan, but 800 for the capo seems a tad overpriced. bianchi san jose and the kona paddy wagon both welcome a slightly wider tire, as do all the surlys.

+1 on the schwinn, fantastic bike for the money!!


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

I am picking up an 08 Paddy Wagon next week - I'll report back once I get it!


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

What about a Cannondale Capo?


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillmore, the LeMond Fillmore. Find it cheap because of the Trek - LeMond brakeup.
I got me one last week.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

jetpropel said:


> i am quite the dale fan, but 800 for the capo seems a tad overpriced. bianchi san jose and the kona paddy wagon both welcome a slightly wider tire, as do all the surlys.


If I remove the brakes, will a narrower 'cross tire fit do you think?


----------



## BassBikerD (Mar 19, 2008)

I just to test ride a Giant TCR...it rides so much better than my Raleigh...It it definitely my next purchase before an upcoming ride in Springfield...Ill post pics in a few weeks!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*new ss road bike*

I have had this a few weeks now and am commuting on it most days. '07 On-One il pompino, 48/20 freewheel, 32mm Conti Contacts, SPD, On-One Midge bars. Good stuff.


----------



## jetpropel (Aug 19, 2007)

How are you liking the 48/20 gearing on the Pomp? I currently am running flip/flop 48/17 free and 48/19 fixed.


----------



## Klein Freak (Jan 30, 2004)

I got a steal of a deal on a new Colnago Dream frame and Flash fork. Built it up as a fixie with some Phil Wood and now it's my main road ride. Doesn't hurt to check eBay and craigslist.


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

Specialized singlecross tricross, fixie or freewheel


----------



## onlyinajeepxj (Jun 28, 2006)

I have a Jamis Sputnik single speed. It's Reynolds 631 with an Easton EC70 carbon fork. It has a fixed/free rear hub. It's a sweet ride. The price is very reasonable.

It looks pretty much like this one, but mine has a flat finish on the fork instead of the gloss.


----------



## dawgcatching (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a Fillmore from Lemond. It was a pre-built kit, and I use it for rides up to 3 hours or so. It is fixed though. I never really saw the point of having a singlespeed road bike: fixed is so much more fun, and practical for commuting (trackstanding on a downslope is a breeze). Plus, it makes you a smoother rider if you are riding a small gear. I do have a bail-out brake up front, but rarely have to use it.


----------



## dawgcatching (Mar 15, 2004)

Klein Freak said:


> I got a steal of a deal on a new Colnago Dream frame and Flash fork. Built it up as a fixie with some Phil Wood and now it's my main road ride. Doesn't hurt to check eBay and craigslist.


Wow, nice! I have an old Dream frame: maybe I should convert it. That is one of the nicest fixies I have ever seen!


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

jetpropel said:


> How are you liking the 48/20 gearing on the Pomp? I currently am running flip/flop 48/17 free and 48/19 fixed.


I like 48/20 - spot-on for my needs, which is mainly commuting. I wouldn't want anything higher in that I've got a fair amount of stop and go, and its very hot here in Phoenix (don't wanna get too sweaty on my way to work). Fortunately, I don't need to go any lower b/c my commute is very flat.

If I was forced to choose between going to 48/19 or 48/21, I'd chose 48/21, just so I could spin more, sweat less, and have easier launches.

Commuting by bike the last 5 weeks has begun something of a sea change for me, as far as cars, oil, ozone/pollution, energy independence, etc. I've just configured an old, low-theft-risk steel road bike for short commutes, and today, walked a half mile to the grocery store, then back. I really wish I'd could sell my Mazda3 (which I adore) altogether and go carless, but then - how would I get to 2 or 3 of my favorite local trailheads? But I have cut my car mileage in half.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*Now your talking my language*

Yes I've been living on the road side of Singlespeed. The last bike is not mine, but I've always enjoyed the Van Dessel. If I was going to buy an aluminum bike, that would be it. The first photo is a converted Nishiki. If you look closely, you can see the rear cluster and steel pie plate that came off. The story behind the conversion can be found on my blog @

http://onespeedbiker.blogspot.com/2007/12/nishiki-conversion.html and

http://onespeedbiker.blogspot.com/2008/01/nishiki-conversion-it-lives.html


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

Could someone point me in the direction of a single speed that is more dual purpose? I want to use it for commuting 18 miles round trip daily, as well as light trails. I'd prefer strait bars. 

I'm not terribly bicycle inclined yet.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

jflurett said:


> Could someone point me in the direction of a single speed that is more dual purpose? I want to use it for commuting 18 miles round trip daily, as well as light trails. I'd prefer strait bars.
> 
> I'm not terribly bicycle inclined yet.


linky

swap the drops for some flats and levers and viola!


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

monogod said:


> linky
> 
> swap the drops for some flats and levers and viola!


This is a better choice over a Langster? Due to the larger tires/ability to put on larger?

Oh and does this have the option for fenders and bag holders?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

jflurett said:


> This is a better choice over a Langster? Due to the larger tires/ability to put on larger?
> 
> Oh and does this have the option for fenders and bag holders?


for what you want... yes.

yes. i currently have a 29x1.9 tyre on the front of my green jose. the back wont quite take it though so its wearing the stock rubber, though a 700x45 would easily fit with room to spare. i have 700x38's front and rear on my blue jose with plenty of room to spare. conversely, the largest tyre i can fit on my langster is about a 700x28.

yes and yes.


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

monogod said:


> for what you want... yes.
> 
> yes. i currently have a 29x1.9 tyre on the front of my green jose. the back wont quite take it though so its wearing the stock rubber, though a 700x45 would easily fit with room to spare. i have 700x38's front and rear on my blue jose with plenty of room to spare. conversely, the largest tyre i can fit on my langster is about a 700x28.
> 
> yes and yes.


Well, thanks for the assistance. I am a bit disappointed though, since I was rather liking the New York Langster....


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jflurett said:


> Well, thanks for the assistance. I am a bit disappointed though, since I was rather liking the New York Langster....


Go back and read post #21. That gives monogod one backup vote on the San Jose over the Langster, and I have a third vote for the San Jose here, now.


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

slocaus said:


> Go back and read post #21. That gives monogod one backup vote on the San Jose over the Langster, and I have a third vote for the San Jose here, now.


? you are post #21


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jflurett said:


> ? you are post #21


I use linear mode, you probably have threaded mode. This should be a direct link.
Post is by Schmucker on 3/21/2008.



Schmucker said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant using a WI freewheel.
> 
> I like the IRO bikes for bang for the buck. San Jose is a good all rounder, and the Langster is probably more road oriented.


----------



## jflurett (May 7, 2008)

slocaus said:


> I use linear mode, you probably have threaded mode. This should be a direct link.
> Post is by Schmucker on 3/21/2008.


Oh God, thank you. I use my wheel 90% of the time and the threaded deal at the top of each page was driving me nuts. I have it changed now.

So the Langster is not a bad bike per se, but if you intend on one bike, and doing trail riding, the Bianchi is better?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

jflurett said:


> ...but if you intend on one bike, and doing trail riding, the Bianchi is better?





monogod said:


> yes





Schmucker said:


> yes





slocaus said:


> yes


There are probably more. :thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

the langster is NOT a trail bike. as was mentioned before, the largest tyre that will fit is MAYBE a 28. and it would have to be a small 28. look at the minimal tyre clearance on my new york...










i just went out and shot a couple pics of my joses so you can see how much tyre clearance there is. while doing so, i noticed i flubbed the tyre sizes in a previous post. green one has a 29x1.8 on the front, while the blue one has a pair of 700x32's.

the green one has a carbon fork off a cross concept while the blue one's fork is stock, but you get the idea. TONS of clearance, clarence.
































































notice the difference between the tyre clearance of the san jose and the langster?

also, the jose has a bit more upright seating position. not straight up, but a more relaxed geometry than the langster.

besides that... unless your lbs has a new york in stock, you'd be outta luck anyway. they were all spoken for before they were even released last year, and i think shop employees bought most of them. they ran an additional run on the seattle and the london (i believe) but all were snapped up immediately.

if you want to ride trails, the langster should not be on your list.

period.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

OK, its true. Every time I see a San Jose I feel like Al Green's "Still in Love with You" comes on and the lights dim.  

Man I want that bike


----------



## damian777 (Feb 7, 2007)

*+1 for the 70's - 80's steel conversions . . .*

. . . my Motobecane Grand Jubilee


----------

